# Wolfdale overclocking thread..



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

right at the beginning so far stock speeds.. with super pi..

E8400 cpu..







Abit IP35 pro mobo..

trog


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, that is quite a nice score there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2008)

here you go...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

after foolishly forgetting to drop my memory multiplier down to 1 to 1 i am now getting somewhere..






my abit ip35 pro bios isnt entirely on the ball.. i think it undervolts the chip.. but it could be the the way around.. cpu-z and my abit eq could be under reading.. 

bios setting at 1.225 produces a readout of 1.14.. 

the temp reading according to coretemp dont make lot of sense either they seem way too high at idle but dont go up much under full load.. 48 C idle to 54 C load..

but so far its looking good.. the system is what i would call vague stable with lowish voltages and reasonable temps at 3.6 gig..

the cooler intel ship with these chips is genuine micky mouse..  half the size of the E6xxx series chip coolers.. the temps i am seeing with my artic pro cooler i take with pinch of salt..

more to come.. only playing so far.. super pi at 3.6 gig is 12.593.. roughly one second clock for clock faster than my E6750 chip..

trog


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow.  I may have to get one of these bad lads....


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 23, 2008)

vdroop mod for abit ip35 pro:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2333954&postcount=12


too bad you can't pencil it like other boards
after seeing ppl do 4+Ghz on air with retail cpus, i'm definitely doubling the first digit on my CPU


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

slight update.. i was doing the chip an injustice.. i had upped the vcore slightly at 3.6 gig.. i have now put it as low as i can.. showing a cpu-z readout of 1.130 volts..

the coretemp readout.. well still weird.. idle at 47 C full load  50 C.. now assuming my artic cooler is a million times better than the pathetic looking thing intel ship with the chip.. i am happy with what i see..

the system is still what i would call vaguely stable.. in the ball park so to speak.. runs futuremark 3d 2005 and other benches without a problem..

so its stable and cool at 3.6 gig on very low voltages..  

trog

ps.. it aint v droop with my chip.. i didnt get it with way higher voltages running thru my E6750 chip.. lets not confuse the issue please..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2008)

mine runs 4ghz @ 1.26v @ 26c idle and 33c full load. the infamous d-tek fusion cools well!

the only thing i can complain about is that the core temp is 20+ degrees higher than the cpu temp. what the hell?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 23, 2008)

I hate the UK....still no where sells them....


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I hate the UK....still no where sells them....



OC/UK pre order if u have to u wont wait long.. i live in the UK dude.. he he he

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

its looking good.. wouldnt make 3.8 gig on whatever the lowest setting i have for vcore is but a slight increase has it there..






load temps are now 48 C.. someone has just opened the room door.. he he

still looking good thow.. cool and low voltage.. i say cool cos it really hasnt gone up much from stock settings.. 

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

okay.. here we have in the ball park stability at 4 gig.. no record breaking attempts here just what looks like 24/7 stability without extreme cooling or need for extreme voltages..






trog

ps.. as regards temps.. they dont seem much higher at 4 gig than 3 gig stock.. and looking at the micky mouse cooler intel ship with the chips whatever things tell me they are i am not gonna worry in the slightest.. my current temps (whatever they really are) must be lower than intel intended.. that will do me..

just bear in mind things tell me my E8400 chip runs hotter at idle than my E6750 chip did under full load with 1.5 volts going thru it.. i used to see low twenties at idle.. low forties under load.. go figure.. or dont bother trying which makes more sense..

ps.2.. interestingly that super pi score gets third place in the super pi benching thread.. second place should come later tonight..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

second place in the super pi bench thread.. my motherboard memory combo is running out of steam.. end of the road i recon... he he he






easy peasy.. nice chip..

trog


----------



## Darknova (Jan 23, 2008)

trog100 said:


> OC/UK pre order if u have to u wont wait long.. i live in the UK dude.. he he he
> 
> trog



How long did it take to get yours?


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> How long did it take to get yours?



get in quick.. they have some now (8400s and 8300s) order tonight it should ship tomorrow and u get it the day after.. hang about and they will be gone.. 

the 8500 is in very short supply and its wait and see.. they have week old pre orders they cant fulfill.. 

i pre-odered mine a week before the official 21st release date.. so how long i had to wait is irrelevant..

trog


----------



## BigD6997 (Jan 24, 2008)

just picked up mine... should come in monday! YAYYYY


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2008)

here's another one for ya...


----------



## Nicksterr (Jan 24, 2008)

incase you guys didnt know, cpuz v1.43 is out. http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## trog100 (Jan 24, 2008)

end of the clocking road for me.. unrealistic volts needed and i am at my mobo/memory limitations.. more volts would take the chip higher.. 

i cant report temps cos i dont have anything to reliably read them.. the abit bios aint quite there yet for this chip..






nice super pi score thow.. 

trog


----------



## strick94u (Jan 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if this will run on a 680i?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Can anyone tell me if this will run on a 680i?



yes. it will boot with the p31 bios.... but the p32 officially supports the 45nm


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2008)

*My first run on my new e8400*


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice.  Coretemp is not correct though.  It's only reading 1 core.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nice.  Coretemp is not correct though.  It's only reading 1 core.



It seems unable to identify the e8400. I'm gonna check for an update..


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2008)

*Second run, with coretemp update. Actual bios vcore is 1.328. Gonna move up past 4.2 ghz next*


----------



## trog100 (Jan 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> *Second run, with coretemp update. Actual bios vcore is 1.328. Gonna move up past 4.2 ghz next*



so how can u be sure the actual vcore is correct.. i dont think my abit pro is.. i set 1.3 and things tell me i have 1.2 for example... 

something is "different" about these chips.. i got the voltage i set with my 6750 chip.. now i get something lower than what i set.. i dont know which is correct.. ???

at the moment i am assuming the voltage i see in abit guru and cpu-z is correct not the setting.. could be wrong thow. dabbling in the dark to be honest..

also how do u know coretemp is correct.. ????

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 25, 2008)

basically i have a simple logic problem with this chip..

at stock (not overclocked) with the intel micky mouse cooler replaced with a better one i am expecting to see cooler temps with the new chip than i did with my overclcocked 6750 chip..

i am not doing.. i see higher ones especially at idle.. this leads me to wonder.. ????

trog


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2008)

Myabe its the new material they used behaving differently?  It is just higher at idle but not at load, right?


----------



## trog100 (Jan 25, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Myabe its the new material they used behaving differently?  It is just higher at idle but not at load, right?



its higher all round but i am using different measuring software.. my abit guru now dosnt read the temps at all it locks at 4 C.. and coretemp wouldnt work with my 6750 chip..

in truth (i think) the chips are running cooler but there is something different about whatever it is in the chip that feeds out the temp information..

they must run cooler else why would intel halve the size of the cooler they ship with the chip.. its something akin to what comes with a 1.6 gig celeron..

i just aint happy not having a "trusted" idea of what my chip is actually running at..

trog


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like I'm not going to see my chip coming from Japan for two freaking weeks!  I just ordered another one from newegg.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 25, 2008)

i like this explanation as regards weird temp read outs..




> As someone posted in another thread, Intel designed these core sensors to read extremley high core temps to throttle down the cpu when overheated. They apparantly were not designed to be used as thermometers or necessarily be accurate at lower temperatures. While some enterprising software designers have brought out programs to read these core sensors, Intel is probably not obligated to ensure their accuracy at low temps. Intel's own Thermal Analysis Tool does not work with the Wolfdale cpus.



trog


----------



## vivanco (Jan 25, 2008)

i just got my e8400 and thermalright ultra 120 extreme i cant wait to install it ill be back with my scores


----------



## vivanco (Jan 26, 2008)

i dont know how much more i can push it but here is what im at now


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

vivanco said:


> i dont know how much more i can push it but here is what im at now



Looks good so far. I can get my e8400 to do super pi at 4.5ghz, on 1.5v (1.475v actual), but she's not prime stable at that vcore. Try a prime, orthos, or occt run, and see if she is stable before going higher...for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## vivanco (Jan 26, 2008)

mine is 'not' stable at that vcore 1.5v (1.48 actual ) so tried increasing the voltage but didnt help much to stability it probable needs extreme voltages to be stable at that speed


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

vivanco said:


> mine is stable at that vcore 1.5v (1.48 actual ) so tried increasing the voltage but didnt help much to stability it probable needs extreme voltages to be stable at that speed



Post some prime stable screenies...I want to see it!!


----------



## vivanco (Jan 26, 2008)

lol sorrry buddy i wish it was stable at that vcore  i meant " mine is not stable "  fixing it now..


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

*my chip at default bios on auto*


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

*My 8400 at 4.23ghz and 1.4v on very low cpu fan speed...*


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


>



lookin' good for default...


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 26, 2008)

Im thinking about getting one of these... its either this one or a Q6600 (to hold me over until nehalem or Penryn 128 or whatever...) Im leaning towards a wolfdale as it is cheaper, and that my mobo (gigabyte p35-ds3L) only has a 4 pin cpu power... 

in regards to the temp thing, i know ur pain... the first generation of allendales (i got e4300) the sensors were wayyyyyy too sensitive and i ended up at 95C in TAT @ 3.33 1.57v on WATER (good water too)... it gets better... I ended up popping off the HS, still like 90C... the think ran fine for over a year at those "temps" until i cracked the core trying to replace a mobo...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 26, 2008)

dont take a lot of notice of the temps u see with these chips.. just assume they are running cool enough if u keep the volts around 1.4..

over 1.4 actual is anybodies guess..

its taken for granted u aint still using the micky mouse stock cooler..

trog


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

trog100 said:


> dont take a lot of notice of the temps u see with these chips.. just assume they are running cool enough if u keep the volts around 1.4..
> 
> over 1.4 actual is anybodies guess..
> 
> ...




not really you can use the socket sensor as a guid realizing the core will be about ten degrees hotter.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

*here is mine with yours paul same cpu cooler on low same chip*



Paulieg said:


> *Second run, with coretemp update. Actual bios vcore is 1.328. Gonna move up past 4.2 ghz next*








as you can see your takes less voltage than mine. Still mine is really good but yours is super good.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 26, 2008)

> not really you can use the socket sensor as a guid realizing the core will be about ten degrees hotter.



pretty good at "assuming" what u need to "assume" to be happy aint u.. 

trog


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

Where's the love guys? We're all brothers here...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 26, 2008)

course we are 

just looked sandra.. it tells me my cpu is at 9 C.. 

trog


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

*here is mine for comparison*



Paulieg said:


> *My 8400 at 4.23ghz and 1.4v on very low cpu fan speed...*


----------



## No_Limits (Jan 27, 2008)

Im going to be purchasing a e 8400 within the next month and have a few questions for you guys since you all seem to have a relative good knowledge of this chip.  Mainly my question concerns the motherboard,  i have seen that a few of you are running the abit i35 pro board.  Is the new abit ix38 board an updated version of this board?  Im looking mainly to build up a computer for gaming,  and this board supports the new pci x 2.0  which is why i am leaning towards this board over the  i35.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2008)

Basically the 35 chipset is a single PCI-E x16 while the 38 is 2 x PCI-E x16.  The X38 is also newer.


----------



## No_Limits (Jan 27, 2008)

So the x38 has the ability to run this chip, thanks for the response. Also one more question since this board supports the 1066 memory should i get that or stick with the 800.  Im lookin more for gaming and want the fastest response time possible.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 27, 2008)

Just ordered one after seeing everyone running at 4 ghz I just had to try so 2 200 dollar cpus in 2 weeks think I need to sell something.
Anyone need a kidney ?


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got myself a infra-red thermometer, tomorrow I will see what these cpu's really run at.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> I've got myself a infra-red thermometer, tomorrow I will see what these cpu's really run at.



I've got one too, haven't tried it yet. I'm not sure how accurate a temp you'll get, since it would be hard to get to the core...


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2008)

I may just have to have the motherboard out of the case, hmmm... or, drill a hole in the mobo tray behind the cpu socket (with the board out of course)  That should help get a little air back there for cooling too.


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 1, 2008)

just got mine, and finished lapping my thermalright ultra extreme.. 4.5ghz possible you guys think?

whats a safe voltage for this chip? 1.35?


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2008)

Safe?  1.4 mabye higher?


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Safe?  1.4 mabye higher?



for 24/7 running?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

mine runs at 1.43v just fine. measured with a digital multimeter from board reference points to be accurate. i fixed all the incorrect voltages on my 780i before i started OCing. 

i have seen 1.52v on a e8400 @ 4.73ghz. i don't know how stable it was though.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> I've got myself a infra-red thermometer, tomorrow I will see what these cpu's really run at.



My Monsoon vigor gameing II has its own temp sensor @ 4 ghz 1.34 volts I am getting 79f ideal 82f light use 88f heavy gaming so far everything is running cooler and at lower volts can't wait for the quad version of this chip.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 2, 2008)

BigD6997 said:


> just got mine, and finished lapping my thermalright ultra extreme.. 4.5ghz possible you guys think?
> 
> whats a safe voltage for this chip? 1.35?



on water yes. If it was a e8500 4.5ghz would be very possible on air but a e8400 maybe one in a thousand chips.


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> on water yes. If it was a e8500 4.5ghz would be very possible on air but a e8400 maybe one in a thousand chips.



yeah ive just been running mine at 4050mhz, tried to get 4.5 and failed, wont boot.

but ill figure it out


----------



## Bhavv (Feb 8, 2008)

@ 1.4v

I ordered my E8400 from scan on feb 3rd, it arrived on the 5th along with an MSI P35 neo 2 and asus silent knight 2 also from scan, and two packs of G. Skill 800 mhz 4-4-3-5 ram from overclockers.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

I absolutely love this chip and this ram!  I'm still learning the Maximus, but these are my new everyday settings.  I can't beleive how low you can have the voltage on this chip.  Amazing.


----------



## hat (Feb 20, 2008)

try 4GHz on 1.3v and on a 2:3 ratio (will most likely take RAM tweaking... so run it at 1:1 first to make sure your RAM has absolutely no chance of making it look like an unstable CPU)


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

I've booted into windows at 4.5ghz, I'm just working on getting it stable to make a benchmark run.  With the Maximus, a really nice thing is, it just lists the memory speeds according to divider.  So you just set the FSB and pick the memory speed, pretty awesome!  My memory is rated @ 1200mhz and can do at least 1400mhz so far.  This is all after Orthos for about 10mins (which is stable enough for me) and can get through 3d06 no sweat.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 21, 2008)

the price goes up.. how about in the US..

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-192-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

check this......

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=177903


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2008)

That is amazing!!!  I'm struggling to get mine to a measly 4.5ghz right now!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> That is amazing!!!  I'm struggling to get mine to a measly 4.5ghz right now!



what are your setting? im putting in my e8400 tomorrow so i can sell my q6600 until the 45nm quad comes in.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm having troubles with settings.  Voltage wise I'm still learing, but it seems to work very well at 4ghz with 1.328 v's.  10 mins Orthos stable and a 3d06 run that I posted on the 2nd to last page of the 3d06 thread.  It also seems leaving your FSB voltage on AUTO makes it go too high.  I'm not sure where it should be at, but I think the Maximus cand do at least 500FSB with 1.55 voltage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2008)

im running my q6600 @ 3.6ghz on my maximus with all the voltages at stock, except my ballistix. no lie.... ballistix 4x1gig sticks running 4-4-4-8-2t @ 1200mhz @ 2.36v earlier today. this is the best ram i've had yet.

what is that program that people use to change ram settings from windows? it's not Ntune or any MB utility i know that much.


----------



## Xazax (Feb 22, 2008)

Sadly i cant OC my E8400, i just now learned the IP35-PRO is a horrible OCer for the 45nm sigh, anyone want a an IP35-PRO 

also any suggestions on a easy to OC motherboard that can get the E8400 to 4.0Ghz+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Sadly i cant OC my E8400, i just now learned the IP35-PRO is a horrible OCer for the 45nm sigh, anyone want a an IP35-PRO
> 
> also any suggestions on a easy to OC motherboard that can get the E8400 to 4.0Ghz+



OMG!!! your kidding! what's the deal?  i've run an IP35-e with that very chip and it clocked fine. it was on a asus p5k right before i sent it to you. 

any x38 board has proven to be excellent. i recommend the asus maximus formula.

hook me up with a good deal on that board!


----------



## Xazax (Feb 22, 2008)

Refer to my post "Help Xazx Oc his shiny new E8400" for my OC related problems, its not your E8400 but the motherboard thats giving me hell.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm kind of happy with my chip:

10 minutes Orthos stable:

Stock - 3.7ghz = stock voltage
3.75 - 3.8ghz = 1.25v
4ghz = 1.28v
Big jump
4.1 - 4.2ghz = 1.45v
4.2+ 1.48v

@ 1.48v load temps are hitting 75c with a 105c limit.

Now, I am kind of new to Intel overclocking, so If anyone thinks I'm missing something, let me know.  I'm a little dissapointed I cant get to 4.5ghz below 1.5v's, but 4ghz @ 1.28v's with low temps 24/7 on air I surely can't complain.  I am a bit of a benchmarking whore, so I sell this thing cheap, and right away when the new quads come.

Specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
SLAPL C0 Stepping
Batch # Q746A489 
Version #: E27439-001 1.225V max  Pack Date: 01/09/08


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm kind of happy with my chip:
> 
> 10 minutes Orthos stable:
> 
> ...



I wonder if wizzard would have the inside track on when that could be?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 22, 2008)

once over 4 the volts have to go up incrementally.. if thats the right word.. exponentially might be a better one.. he he

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

man, my temps seam really high. 45c idle and 53c load. that's on a awesome water setup. the same setup that my q6600 idles 26c and 37c load. should i be worried?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 23, 2008)

ignore the low readings completely.. the chip sensors read the higher temps but lock at a given figure and wont go lower.. mine locks at 49 C in core temp.. it wont go lower period..

it only goes up to 57 under full load..  the high figure can be considering to mean something.. the low figure is bullshit.. the chips heat sensors do not work properly... or at least a lot of then dont.. later batches might be better i dont know..

its the high (locked)  idle figures that make folks think these chip run hot.. they dont..

none of the temp readings should be taken as absolute figures.. simply a relative guide..

trog


----------



## No_Limits (Feb 23, 2008)

i gotta question about readouts im getting in the cpu z program.  It fluctuates the core speed from 2000mb to 3000 mb and the multiplier from 6 on the 2000mb and 9 on the 3000mb one.  Is this normal or is something not totally working right?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 23, 2008)

its speed step in action.. u can turn it off in the bios.. at less than xxx percent cpu use the multiplier will drop to 6.. its a power saving thing..

best turn it off while tweaking.. or run something that loads the cpu then look at cpu-z..

sometimes it drops the voltage as well as the multiplier sometimes it dosnt.. depends on chip/mobo combinations.. 

trog


----------



## Xazax (Feb 23, 2008)

Finally got my wolfy to 475FSB stable. 4.2ghz! very happy now.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 23, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Finally got my wolfy to 475FSB stable. 4.2ghz! very happy now.



thats a nice speed.. any more is just is clocking the the sake of clocking.. 

trog


----------



## No_Limits (Feb 24, 2008)

i cant get mine to go high at all.  I have a gigabyte x38 ds4 board.  4 gigs 1066 mhz ram,.  2 ati radeon 3870s.   I scored 21000 on 3d mark 05 on stock settings.  I have looked at all the picks of everyones setup but when i try to up my fsb past like 380 itll shutoff n restart. This is my first real partaking in overclocking so im not tuned into the whole lingo.  Anyways  the other thing i did notice thru cpu z was that its showing my ram at max bandwith at pc 6400 400 mhz max.  Yet what i have installed like i said should be 1066 mhz. The board is suppost to accept up to 1200 mhz. Is that possibly holding it back.  One other thing i did notice tho is taht i dont have the most current bios flash,  but running on 64 bit windows i coulnt flash the most recent.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

No_Limits said:


> i cant get mine to go high at all.  I have a gigabyte x38 ds4 board.  4 gigs 1066 mhz ram,.  2 ati radeon 3870s.   I scored 21000 on 3d mark 05 on stock settings.  I have looked at all the picks of everyones setup but when i try to up my fsb past like 380 itll shutoff n restart. This is my first real partaking in overclocking so im not tuned into the whole lingo.  Anyways  the other thing i did notice thru cpu z was that its showing my ram at max bandwith at pc 6400 400 mhz max.  Yet what i have installed like i said should be 1066 mhz. The board is suppost to accept up to 1200 mhz. Is that possibly holding it back.  One other thing i did notice tho is taht i dont have the most current bios flash,  but running on 64 bit windows i coulnt flash the most recent.



You should still be able to do a bios flash.


----------



## funkflix (Feb 24, 2008)

My E8400.


----------



## No_Limits (Feb 24, 2008)

I tryed doing the bios flash,  but it said that it wasnt compatible with the 64 bit edition.  The one thing i did notice tho is that in my memory that the fsb:dram is 5:8 not 1:1, how do i change that.  I was reading up on this a bit and it did say to have that value at 1:1 but i do not know how to change that value.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 24, 2008)

its in the bios somewhere.. 1 to 1 is the lowest.. which can be a nuisance with low multiplier chips and less than stella memory.. u need to find it and use it..

sometimes things have to be taken off "auto" for the extra settings to show up.. its there have a closer look.. 

just to explain a bit further.. the base clock (fsb) is 333.. 400 memory on auto would be bumped up by a multiplier to run at 400 not 333..

as u raise the base clock the memory speed goes up.. without the multiplier (1 to 1) the memory would start of at 333..  at a base clock off say 450 the memory would be at 450/900.. with the multiplier still in action it would be way higher.. okay if u have super memory but no good if u dont.. 

trog


----------



## No_Limits (Feb 24, 2008)

Its corsair 8500c memory supposedly rated at 1066 mhz  but like i said i was wondering why it shows max 400 mhz in cpuz. I finally found the 1:1 ratio.


----------



## No_Limits (Feb 24, 2008)

Well thanks for your help trog and another sight which showed me which setting to use for getting the 1:1 timing. i got it to 3.8 ghz.  From stock to 3.8 i got a 2000 score increase in 3d05


----------



## trog100 (Feb 24, 2008)

a lot of this go faster ddr2 memory is old stock they fit heat sinks to and rise the voltage a mile.. the spd on yours is probably set at 400 with the original lower voltage.. make sure your voltage is set manually to make sure..

mine comes with an spd set to 800 cas 5 at 1.8 volts.. its sold as 800 low latency cas 4 at 2.1 volts.. it has to be set manually to get it thow.. it will run at 1000 cas 5 at 2.3 volts.. 

trog


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 25, 2008)

Man you guys are good overclockers, I only have mine at 3.825 @ 1.34vcore.

I did get it to boot into windows fine @ 4.0, ran superpi and everest stability test, but it crashed tried to run 3dm06 in vista and xp.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

What are the rest of your voltages set at sir?


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 25, 2008)

ram is at 2.1, i let the board set the voltages for me so I am not sure what they are.  The bios doesn't list the values, only what you can increase them by.  I'm not sure what program would list the other voltages besides power supply, vcore and mem.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 25, 2008)

u need to boost some of your other voltages a bit.. the vcore looks vaguely right..

trog


----------



## CY:G (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi guys, i need help with my e8400 Oveclock...

So i got it to run stable @ 4.2Ghz  (467FSB x 9), with memory timings of 5-5-5-15.

My goal is to reach 4.4Ghz, i got it to work but Windows isnt stable at all (random crashes at startup etc), i guess its probably the memory BUT when i try to tighten the memory to 4-4-4-12 my system wont boot... Memory volt is 2.0

Any help appreciated


----------

